# VERY raw, sore throat after endoscopy



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

My throat is so raw and sore and scratchy after my endo"gaggy" on tuesday. I was just wondering how long will this last usually and do I need to go back in for it? For now I am just eating popsicles ice cream and ice water. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!! angelkitten


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Didn't they tell you that your throat might be sore? They told me and said it would last for a few days. Some warm tea with honey and glycerin should coat it for you. The glycerin can be bought at a drug store, you just need a couple of tablespoons in your tea. You can also do a little lemon and glycerin in water. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

So sorry you're in discomfort. I didn't have any trouble with my endoscopy causing soreness, so I don't have any direct experience to share, but in general, you should feel better in 24-48 hours. In the meantime, gargling with warm salt & baking soda water should help soothe your aching throat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Nicol and Tonsil thanks for replying and your suggestions! Yes, they told me I might have a sore throat but I didn't think it'd be this sore! I tried the gargling and sipping some tea and it is helping. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Hi Angelkitten:I have endoscopes before and also had three surgeries and I know about what kind of discomfort you are having. My doctor told me that the best thing for that is Chloraseptic by Vicks. That's the green or the red stuff that you spray in your mouth and it numbs your mouth as well as your throat. It always gave relief to me. My sore throat always lasted about a week. It felt better by using the Chloraseptic.Brandi


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Angel,sorry you have a sore throat,try the gargling with salt water,that always helps,or tea with lemon & honey,or just a teaspoon of honey should help.Hope you feel better







Krissy


----------

